# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  How do inverters work

## Tonye

I get asked on many occasions, how do inverters work.
So I created an annimation explaining the basics of inverters

----------

AndyD (12-Dec-18), IanF (13-Dec-18)

----------

